# Mourning dove baby with broken leg- need advice



## Tatia (Apr 22, 2015)

I already posted in "Sick and Injured" but have gotten no replies. Need a 3rd post in order to PM for emergency help, so here goes.

We had a nest in our tree. The mourning dove babies left the nest 2 days ago. Today I found one in the tree hanging upside down with its leg caught in a fork in a branch. The leg was bloody and broken. The bone is protruding. I gently freed the bird and it is now in a laundry basket in my garage. I was concerned about cats getting to it. especially with the scent of blood on its leg.

I have no experience with birds. Maybe I should have left it out where the parents could feed it? Or do I keep it secured and try to care for it? I don't know how to do that. It can still fly just a few inches off the ground for a few feet, so I think the wings are okay.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Where are you located? Have you tried looking for wildlife rehabbers in your area, a vet may know a phone number you could call.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

As mentioned, if you would feel ok about just giving your general whereabouts,
it would be helpful in helping you to locate care for the bird. Please provide dove and quail mix and fresh water in a non-tippable bowl for the dove and keep in a warm, low lighting area.

Thx for helping this bird out, leaving it for parents would most likely not have ended well for the dove.


----------

